# cheat meal, KFC or pizza hut???



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

today is friday, that means at 1pm its my cheat meal time 

only thing is i cant decide between all you can eat pizza hut, or a KFC fully loaded meal and 3 spicy wings.

now usually im with the colonel all the way, but just recently KFC has been slacking, i got a sh!tty leg as my 'piece of chicken' when usually i got a nice piece of thigh :cursing: . AND the chips were cold, as was the bun. w4nkers.

so what would you lot prefer, the hut, or mr kentucky???


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

14 piece bucket of chicken and a large cheese pizza. Strip some of the chicken and place on the pizza.

If you don't ask for fresh, crispy and hot fries they'll give you the ones which have been laying about for 20 minutes. Just tell them exactly what you want.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

KFC Bargain bucket. Biggest you can get. With beans. Not coleslaw urgh.

I had dinner out with the missus last night. Havent eaten that much in 1 sitting for a long time. I couldnt finish my Ultimate Burger


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

kfc seems to be swinging it!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

I really love pizza but I love KFC even more! so I say KFC, bargain bucket, and with gravy. Like SiPhil says, tell em what you want, none of the ****!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Neither, get yourself down to Prezzo's mate.

Quality food

J


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nando's > KFC


----------



## Bricktop1436114614 (Mar 13, 2009)

you shouldnt be cheating you weak minded, slacking git. A good way to avoid a cheat meal is to be broke. works a treat.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

supremem protein bar washed down with a ice cold pint of Guinness, hits the spot lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.allensfriedchicken.com/

I doubt you'd be willing to travel that far for what is, basically, the same thing as KFC (but infinitely better).


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

well I dont usually go for KFC, as theres no KFC nearby and im not in the mood to go travel all the way to twickenham for a cheat meal.

But if I had to choose, deff KFC, I personally always have pizza, and am gettin bored of it!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Merat said:


> *well I dont usually go for KFC, as theres no KFC nearby and im not in the mood to go travel all the way to twickenham for a cheat meal.*
> 
> But if I had to choose, deff KFC, I personally always have pizza, and am gettin bored of it!


mate if you live in K-town theres no need to trek to twickers! There is an awesome kebaby opposite the old gala bingo next to the train station. Failing that, head down to BK!

　

as for the cheat meal, just get whatever tickles your pickle at 1pm. But may i recommend 48 jaffa cakes with cold milk? that is some gooood shizzle right there!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

KFC Dippin Platter with extra hot wings and large gravy mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kfc for sure but f*ck the meal and get yourself a large bucket and a pepsi and savour the flavour :thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

If you can spare the dosh, go TGIs and get the boneless wings with Jack Daniels sauce!

Boneless wings!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

KFC got my vote, anything but got to be with the gravy:rockon:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

A GOOD KFC is hard to beat... but a sh1t one is just awful. If you go the KFC route, demand fresh and the pieces you want. You spend too long looking forward to a cheat meal for it to be a sh1t one when you have it!!!

Enjoy whatever you go for mate


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Can't beat a bit of Dirty Bird (KFC).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pizza for me. Nice big BBQ one from Dominoes.

KFC just tastes of grease, can't see the fascination with it. :confused1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

KFC all the way!

Saying that i might have one today, aint had a cheat meal in over a month


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

KFC. I always ask for no drumsticks.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Dominos.


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

KFC...had one a few days ago....epic

i think if you had a KFC a few times a week it would be horrific but when you have one, once a month or something its a so satasfying!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

For a quick cheap chomp, those itwist things they are doing just now are pretty decent :thumbup1:

But of course cheat meal time is worthy of something altogether..... larger :lol:


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Has to be KFC!! If the pizza isn't a Dominos then its not worth having!

xx


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Health-wise - pizza hut

Taste-wise - KFC

Depends on what you're after! lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

kfc all the way! fully loaded meal and fillet burger meal plus large gravy, corn cob and extra wings, mmmmmmmm.

My cheat meal today aswell going for pie and mash though :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tony Barnes said:


> Health-wise - pizza hut
> 
> Taste-wise - KFC
> 
> Depends on what you're after! lol


Health difference is highly arguable

Stodgy doughy carbs and a wee bit of protein from cheese and any meat topping plus a sh1t load of salt and fat

or

Deep fried chicken, tonne of protien, tonne of fat (is it trans fat KFC use?) plus a sh1t load of salt.

Health wise, both sh1t :lol:

But as a bber, give me KFC, the chicken is essentially sound, and the protien is there in a good amount at least.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

both are ****e however i would hit pizza hut but would stop at kfc first for a malteser krusher


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

hilly you are a man after my own heart - malteser krushem thing is how i imagine jessica alba to taste ;-) pure heaven


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

rs007 said:


> Health difference is highly arguable
> 
> Stodgy doughy carbs and a wee bit of protein from cheese and any meat topping plus a sh1t load of salt and fat
> 
> ...


The salt content in a pizza hut is of no concern to a bber (no real concern to anyone without a pre-existing heart complaint, in theory...); the cheese & meat topping on a pizza will give you a decent lump of protein, including nice caesin from the cheese; the topping will also have tomato sauce, good for lycopene, and other veg on it; you can also get a salad. Key thing is, the fat content is from undamaged fats.

Swap over to KFC, chicken is good for protein, erm, that's it... They now use oil in massive drums labelled "low trans fat" lmfao - so not even "zero" to start with, good effort. Then they have their high pressure, high tempreature cookers for the chicken - with a high polyunsaturated, refined oil... this is a big pile of poo for anyone eating it. The chips are also cooked in this oil, and soak it all up. So the fat content is almost exclusively from crap, damaged oils.

Don't get me wrong, I'll treat myself to KFC from time to time (life is about living, not just existing), but no way in hell is it healthier than a pizza hut.

As above, head to nandos, and prepare to bend over a barrel for price if you want to eat well as a bber in a convenience restaurant.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tony Barnes said:


> The salt content in a pizza hut is of no concern to a bber (no real concern to anyone without a pre-existing heart complaint, in theory...); the cheese & meat topping on a pizza will give you a decent lump of protein, including nice caesin from the cheese; the topping will also have tomato sauce, good for lycopene, and other veg on it; you can also get a salad. Key thing is, the fat content is from undamaged fats.
> 
> Swap over to KFC, chicken is good for protein, erm, that's it... They now use oil in massive drums labelled "low trans fat" lmfao - so not even "zero" to start with, good effort. Then they have their high pressure, high tempreature cookers for the chicken - with a high polyunsaturated, refined oil... this is a big pile of poo for anyone eating it. The chips are also cooked in this oil, and soak it all up. So the fat content is almost exclusively from crap, damaged oils.
> 
> ...


I agree with bold bit the most :lol:

Think you will find the amount of salt in a pizza hut is a bit more than "of no concern" mate, any time I've had one I am parched for hours afterwards.

Plus, bread and sh1t has a lot of knock on effects for people that most aren't even aware of, because they have always ate it.

Both are ultimately sh1t for "health" (can't beleive you are trying to argue that one :lol: ), - I didn't state KFC was healthier (I wouldn't, anyone arguing that these type of foods are condusive to "health" is a retard) - only that again purely from a bber/muscle building stand point, considering it really should be eaten only seldom anyway making the fat issue kind of null, I'll take KFC any time, and often have done, right up to 1 week out :thumbup1:


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

But your main argument for KFC was it had protein in it - check out http://www.pizzahut.co.uk/media/77247/nutrition_restaurant_pizzas-0610.pdf - pizza can have a donkey load of protein in it to. On the premise that protein intake will be similar, and also some beneficial stuff on a pizza, and doesn't have the boatload of rank fat, then surely PH wins over KFC?

Bu yeah, neither is a good choice...


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

well, in the end i settled for KFC, but told the biatch it wants to be a fresh thigh!!!

also got fresh chips, we got rained off so had it at 11 

also had one of them gay twists they do, not bad for 1.49.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tony Barnes said:


> But your main argument for KFC was it had protein in it - check out http://www.pizzahut.co.uk/media/77247/nutrition_restaurant_pizzas-0610.pdf - pizza can have a donkey load of protein in it to. On the premise that protein intake will be similar, and also some beneficial stuff on a pizza, and doesn't have the boatload of rank fat, then surely PH wins over KFC?
> 
> Bu yeah, neither is a good choice...


But you can get pretty much any thing out of KFC and hit good protien is where I am coming from - pizza hut you have to pick your toppings specifically and even then might be a hit and miss on quality, and you also get way way more sh1tty carbs than you would in a typical KFC.

Also, youd have to eat the full pizza to yourself (not a problem normally) but dude, look at the fvcking fat content of that sh1t :lol: Remember, these figures are per slice :lol:

All fat is fvcked up when you are eating that much of it, so while by your judgement it might not have a boatload of RANK fat, it still has a boatload :lol:

All swings and roundabouts, but if I had ONLY Pizza or KFC available to me, and I was trying to build muscle, I am fairly confident I could do more on KFCs menu than I could on Pizza huts, with less fat gain regardless of the NASTY EVIL trans fat issue :lol:

Might actually do a test on that after my next show :lol:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

who wants a challenge? everyone chip a few quid in, we get bf% check, and our weight checked, then one person eat ONLY KFC for a month, and the othe ONLY pizza hut 

see who gains the most LBM 

....i'll be the KFC junkie


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jjmac said:


> who wants a challenge? everyone chip a few quid in, we get bf% check, and our weight checked, then one person eat ONLY KFC for a month, and the othe ONLY pizza hut
> 
> see who gains the most LBM
> 
> ....i'll be the KFC junkie


Im in :lol:

But I'll just secretly abuse DNP because I am a lazy bastard, so I'll win regardless :lol:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

haha thats some nasty ****, i know a lad that went from 16 stone to 12 eating mcdonalds on that stuff!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

**** me I need to get some DNP!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

lol fcuk that stuff!!!

sure there was a story about a girl that took too much and cooked from the inside out, found her dead in an ice bath from where she tried to cool down!

doesnt each tablet raise ur metabolism by about 25-30%??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Nandos.

KFC is crap food greasey ass crappy chicken, had it 1ce and I'd never eat it again, not even cooked properly.

Pizza hut is decent I'd go for that, but not really fussed about pizza these days tbh...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jjmac said:


> lol fcuk that stuff!!!
> 
> sure there was a story about a girl that took too much and cooked from the inside out, found her dead in an ice bath from where she tried to cool down!
> 
> doesnt each tablet raise ur metabolism by about 25-30%??


Yea didn't she take too much though?

here is thread on it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/35644-woman-dies-dnp.html



> she took a gram of the drug


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

im eating starting my cheat half day at 4pm. just been out into town for lunch. ive got:

subway

jaffa cakes

2 zero fat choc mousses (i like to be healthy at times lol)

apple juice (im on keto so fruit is the bollox when it comes to cheat day)

6 bananas

then im heading to an indian restaurant in the evening.

BOOM!

sorry didnt mean to hijack the thread. im just excessively excited and felt to share my excitement!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

shows you you've got to be careful! people being careless with dosages is what gives things like DNP and insulin a bad rep, used responsibly they should be fine, although id never touch DNP Because of the horror stories!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

if its out of those 2, KFC.

nandos is far too strict to be a cheat meal


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

rs007 said:


> All swings and roundabouts, but if I had ONLY Pizza or KFC available to me, and I was trying to build muscle, I am fairly confident I could do more on KFCs menu than I could on Pizza huts, with less fat gain regardless of the NASTY EVIL trans fat issue :lol:
> 
> Might actually do a test on that after my next show :lol:


lol, I'm a low carb kinda guy, but I'd happily take that on with you!

Erm, though no gear eh..??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I just bought a family feast bucket thing for the kids & Im not allowed any ....the smell is killing me :-(


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

Jem said:


> I just bought a family feast bucket thing for the kids & Im not allowed any ....the smell is killing me :-(


no way! i could stay away, but i could never not eat some if someone else near me is!!! torture.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tony Barnes said:


> lol, I'm a low carb kinda guy, but I'd happily take that on with you!
> 
> *Erm, though no gear eh.*.??


I'm natural anyway, so don't quite know what you are getting at?

:whistling:


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry mate, I haven't got a clue about your status, just your DNP mention, that's all.

Horrible stuff, genius the way it works, but just wrong...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jjmac said:


> no way! i could stay away, but i could never not eat some if someone else near me is!!! torture.


LMAO dont have a choice really ! I was starving as well ...bought it, drove home with it, gave it to them and watched them demolish the lot :lol: ...and for me ? ...a shake and spoon of peanut butter :cursing: :lol:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

noooo!!! haha.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken lol

be a rebel and get kfc and put it on your pizza


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big pete said:


> if its out of those 2, KFC.
> 
> nandos is far too strict to be a cheat meal


I get 10 chicken legs in hot sauce with chips plus a further 3 portions of chips with chilli powder on them and then a dessert lol.


----------

